# Kenmare Goose Fest



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Any of you ever do this? Just wondering how it all works.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chop,talk to Ken about the goosefest.He lives in that area and would know more about it.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Used to be really fun when there were snow geese. Now it is more like a big family reunion for the usual people that have been going there for years. More of a homecoming than a hunting festival.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Like decoyer said, kinda gone down hill in the last few years. Head a different direction that week!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I won the big duck award the first year...I won a camo hunting coat and bibs and a free mount of the duck. The duck weighed over 5 lbs. what a duck. When we went the first year we were some of the only ones without suits on, I didn't fit in well with that crowd. We were dressed for a hunting festival, like in our best camo clothes and calls and honkin and raisin hell in the bar.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've rolled through there on the way home from hunting in Canada the past 2 years. Their numbers don't come close to 3-4 hours north, but like posted it's more about tradition for those who come back. The top fields can have decent shooting however. I think one of Seimers fields won, but I'm not positive.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know anyhting about it other than it's the same week as the Shootout here.I try to be elsewhere that weekend.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Suits??? Don't get me wrong I like to put the duds on sometimes but not for a hunting event. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey porckchop....I haven't been to the festival in Kenmare for at least 10 years so it could be anything by now. If you have time it probaly is worth seeing once anyway...who knows it might have changed.

Hell just go and show them a two legged predator/hunter just in case they haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I was there for it last year and it's not a suite kind of place! You can hunt any feild taht you can get on thuse jumping makes up about half the crowed and if the feild has good numbers of geese and is not posted you can bet there will be a FEW spreads in it. All in all it's a fun day and a good time for all.


----------



## midwestmallard (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey i am wondering if anyone knows how i can get info on how to enter goose fest and how much it cost, what are you limits things like that. Thanks alot


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

http://www.ndtourism.com/events/viewEvent.asp?ID=1742


----------

